# Labor Day 2017, Grillin & Chillin or Up in Smoke?



## CraigC (Aug 31, 2017)

Anything special being planned? Pork ribs are on sale at Penn Dutch. I'm thinking baby backs on the Egg, ABTs, slaw or P salad and maybe some beans.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 31, 2017)

Working right through. Big weekend at the deli. Grinding and hand pressing 200 burger patties this afternoon, making pasta salad and coleslaw... for some construction company bbq tomorrow..Big travel day tomorrow as we are on the Trans Canada Highway..going to have a line up all day so I'll be pinned down behind the line..All this with our year end inventory tonight..staying late to count everything...Sunday off for a few hours...band rehearsal in the evening...Monday back at it with another insane travel day..but this time everybody is grumpy because summer is almost over and they are out of money....have a good weekend, everybody!!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 31, 2017)

I can't top that, Roch.  

We're having a quiet weekend with a small cookout on Monday. #1 Daughter is coming with SIL and grandson to enjoy the pool before it closes for the season.  Also GD and SO's sister and BIL.

The menu is still under discussion.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 31, 2017)

We're supposed to have somewhere between 25 and 40 people over for a cook out this weekend. It was originally planned for Saturday, but I think the weather's going to make us change it to Sunday.

So far the menu is a couple of London Broils,  sausage and peppers, hot dogs, baked ziti, potato and mac salads, a mixed green salad. 

Desserts will be what the guests bring.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 31, 2017)

I'll first restock my stash of Kingsford charcoal double blue bag specials.    All the big box stores will have them on sale like they always do during the spring and summer holidays.
Then I'll grill something on Monday, not exactly sure what though...


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 31, 2017)

Daughter and her SO are coming over Sunday. She requested ribs, but I may just push back and cook something else. 

Truth be told, I don't care for ribs. The only reason I ever made them was because my ex loved them. I reached a point where I made pretty good ribs, too. But I still don't like them.

I know that's probably bordering on blasphemous, but it's true.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 31, 2017)

Nothing in particular.  Didn't realize until yesterday that this was a holiday weekend.  Okay with us.  Just probably will kick back and be ultra-lazy.  Maybe take something already prepared out of the freezer.  No "labor" for us on Labor Day.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 31, 2017)

roadfix said:


> *I'll first restock my stash of Kingsford charcoal double blue bag specials.    All the big box stores will have them on sale like they always do during the spring and summer holidays.*
> Then I'll grill something on Monday, not exactly sure what though...




Yup!

CD & PP

.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 31, 2017)

Grill smoked spareribs.  I have both apple and hickory woods for smoking.  
Andy's ranch potato salad.   I just said I'm adding bacon  before checking out the recipe. Yay, it already has bacon.

BLT's are in the scheme of thingsfor sure, and pesto something or another too.  Otherwise,  grilled burgers/brats/dogs/chicken, whatever Dx is up for.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Sep 1, 2017)

I'll be working Saturday and Monday.  I figure it's labor day, I'll labor.

Sunday I'll probably grill or smoke something.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Sep 1, 2017)

having few friends over, the standard ribs, baked beans, baked sweet potatoes and some other odds and ends.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 1, 2017)

One would think after all these years to consult more better before typing plans for y'all to read.  We are going out to Jr's Sunday and then out for breakfast and again Monday for the holiday.  Grilling Monday.  Dx wants to make falafels this weekend.   It's been years since we have made these at home so that should be fun.  And she wants to make some kind of raspberry dessert to bring to  the kids.


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 1, 2017)

No plans at all for Labor Day.  Our big thing is the next weekend.  It's the Fleming Fall Festival here in town on Saturday, and my wife's Dad's 94th birthday the same weekend.  A week from today I spend the day baking ciabatta for the Historical Society bake sale at Fall Festival.  Then the street party and parade and the Fleming Volunteer FD fund raiser lunch, all on Main Street on Saturday.

We are having 23 family members over here for the FIL's birthday, so today I'm cooking 2 pork butts for pulled pork.  I'll cook it and freeze it until next weekend.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Sep 1, 2017)

My DD and her family are coming up for the weekend tomorrow, staying through Monday.  They're bringing their grill up and we're having steaks cooked on the grill Sunday, with burgers for the kids.  Will probably throw some b/s chicken breasts and thighs on there also for a later meal or for salads.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 4, 2017)

Today's Line Up.

I will be smoking some BBs, a fatty and some ABTs. Sides will be beans  and slaw. The fatty will be made using some bulk (not smoked) andouille  mixed with ground pork. The stuffing will be trinity (Cajun), boudin and  cheese. The ABTs will be stuffed with crumbled chorizo and Mexican  melting cheese.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 4, 2017)

Shortened holiday hours...done at 4 p.m..  Having GF's son and girlfriend by the deli after work for something from the meat counter..He lives close by so it is easier just to close the shop and eat there. Saves him the extra drive to our place..Probably steaks..we didn't have them the other night..any time our kids come to visit they always want steak..I guess that is one good reason to sell prime meat..keeps the kids visiting


----------



## CraigC (Sep 4, 2017)

The fatty is ready to go.







Used motz as a neutral flavored cheese.






The weave.






All wrapped up.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 4, 2017)

If I decide to put clothes on today I will go out for Panda Express. If I decide not to put clothes on today I will remove something left over from the freezer, and eat it on a stick.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 4, 2017)

CraigC said:


> The fatty is ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Craig, what am I seeing on top of the sausage with the green things in it?


----------



## CraigC (Sep 4, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Craig, what am I seeing on top of the sausage with the green things in it?



That is homemade boudin, enhanced with Cajun trinity, more fresh parsley and some fresh epazote. Karen isn't fond of that batch of boudin, so she asked me for the additions. BTW, the sausage is bulk andouille and ground pork.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 4, 2017)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> If I decide to put clothes on today I will go out for Panda Express. If I decide not to put clothes on today I will remove something left over from the freezer, and eat it on a stick.



You do realize this isn't the dinner thread for today?


----------



## CraigC (Sep 4, 2017)

ABTs ready to go!


----------



## CraigC (Sep 4, 2017)

The baby backs ready to go!






First off, the ABTs.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 4, 2017)

I gots my ribs a'smokin' on the pellet pooper. More later...

CD

.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 5, 2017)

The finished Fatty.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2017)

CraigC, a thing of beauty!


----------



## CraigC (Sep 5, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> CraigC, a thing of beauty!



Thanks Andy. It was a concerted effort and the first fatty we've ever made.

The baby backs weren't half bad either!


----------



## CraigC (Sep 22, 2017)

CraigC said:


> The finished Fatty.



I have decided to call this particular fatty a "Cajun Hog Log"


----------

